# Aktienindex per SMS über 0172 491 002 abbestellen, aber wie?



## Bellinda (1 April 2010)

Hallo,

bin Vertragskunde bei MOBILOM Debitel. 
Erhalte jeden Tag um 20:30 eine SMS mit den Aktienkursen (Absender Kurzwahl 100). 
Lt Telefonrechnung handelt es sich um einen Mehrwertdienst (Netz Vodafone D2 0172). Wir haben 3x versucht, sämtliche Premium SMS Dienste bei Vodafone zu stoppen. Doch Fehlanzeige, die SMS kommt trotzdem jeden Abend um die gleiche Uhrzeit und wird gesondert mit € 0,29 in Rechnung gestellt.
Weder Mobilcom noch Vodafone fühlen sich zuständig bzw. verantwortlich und schicken mit von Pontius zu Pilatus. 
Auch eine schriftliche Beschwerde bei Mobilcom, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich nicht bereit bin, die Kosten für den angeblich abonnierten Premiumdienst weiterhin zu begleichen und die Bitte, diesen Dienst umgehend zu deaktivieren, hat nichts gebracht (wie soll es anders sein). Mobilcom fühlt sich nicht zuständig und verweist mich direkt an den Anbieter:wall:.

Interessant ist allerdings, dass nach meiner Beschwerde plötzlich auf meiner Mobilfunkrechnung eine andere Servicenummer - ursprünglich 0172 100 - auftaucht und der Hinweis, dass es sich um eine Nummer aus dem Vodafone Netz handelt, verschwunden ist. Jetzt steht plötzlich auf meiner Handyrechnung die Nummer 00ND00172491002 (Netz / Ziel unbekannt) und die Kurzwahl Nummer 1002 erscheint jetzt auch als Absender der SMS.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und mir mitteilen, wie ich diese SMS mit den Aktienkursen / -index stoppen kann. Leider ist es mir nicht gelungen, herauszufinden, wer tatsächlich hinter dieser Nummer steckt und weder Vodafone noch Mobilcom signalisieren irgendeine Bereitschaft hier Abhilfe zu schaffen. Nun, dies versteht man offensichtlich heute unter "Kundenservice" 

Danke & viele Grüße

Bellinda


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2010)

*AW: Aktienindex per SMS über 0172 491 002 abbestellen, aber wie?*

Recherchen dazu sind mühsam und  liefern merkwürdigerweise sehr viele uralte Treffer.  
Der einzige Anbieter den ich überhaupt finden konnte: 

http://www.goyax.de/aktienkurse-per-sms-aufs-handy

Ob der für dein Problem zuständig ist, weiß ich nicht. Würde dort mal anfragen 
ob sie es sind oder ob es  vielleicht ein  Konkurrenzunternehmen ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2010)

*AW: Aktienindex per SMS über 0172 491 002 abbestellen, aber wie?*

Bei denen bekommt man nur eine SMS, wenn man ein Guthabenkonto dort hat. Siehe Zitat auf der Webseite:



> ---
> Wenn Sie sich Ihre Watchlist bzw. Ihren Depotauszug per SMS zusenden lassen, dann berechnen wir Ihnen pro SMS 0,25 Euro.
> 
> Stoppkurs-Benachrichtigungen per SMS berechnen wir mit 0,25 Euro pro SMS.
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2010)

*AW: Aktienindex per SMS über 0172 491 002 abbestellen, aber wie?*

Webseiten sind geduldig und  gelesen hab ich das auch. Denk mal an. Lesen konnte ich schon 
vor  der Volkschule im Alter von fünf.   

Fragen kostet aber nichts oder wenig und der Rat dort anzufragen, ob sie selber 
oder über Mitbewerber Auskunft geben  können, bleibt bestehen.

Anonyme neunmalkluge  Besserwisser,  die  klugscheissen können, aber keine Hilfe anbieten.


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2010)

*AW: Aktienindex per SMS über 0172 491 002 abbestellen, aber wie?*

Das nächste Dummbeutelposting, das  nur Webseiten zitiert, wird gelöscht.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2010)

*AW: Aktienindex per SMS über 0172 491 002 abbestellen, aber wie?*



Bellinda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin Vertragskunde bei MOBILOM Debitel.
> ...



Hallo, 
ich habe das gleiche Problem und versuche auch schon seit Wochen diesen Dienst los zu werden. Hast du schon herausgefudnen wer dahintersteckt oder wie man da rauskommt? Danke für eine Antwort. Brigitte


----------

